# GGG Singing Busts MP3



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are 2 versions for you to choose from.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Grim Grinning Ghosts (Extended Version).mp3

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Grim. Grinning Ghosts.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Either that or record the sound from the video using Goldwave or Audacity. There's also a flash sound file of the track on the Doombuggies.com site under "Media/Audio" that you could also record with Goldwave or Audacity.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, I very much appreciate the speedy response pdcollins. I think I actually have the basic version you've attached, but that song includes much more than just the bust singing.

The first 1:00 or so of the GGG extended version has much closer to what I'm looking for (although it includes the music and is not acapella like the video), however then it veers into all sort of extra stuff like a woman singing and whatnot, and I don't know how to clip the length of an MP3.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

UPDATE
Thank you all. Well I took the plunge and used this website:

YouTube to MP3 Converter - Video2mp3

Came out great. We'll see if my computer blows up later.......


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Oh geez... I'm sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. :OP I've been using the latest FREE version of "Realplayer"

Media Player for mp3, Flash, Audio, Video | RealPlayer on Real.com (oficial Realplayer website)
http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?type=rpsp_us&rppr=realcom (direct link to the freeware version download right from company's website)

IIt is really easy to use. For example if you view a video on Youtube, just wait for it to load completely (don't have to view the whole thing, just to complete loading). When done, simply place your curser over the main video window and a little pop-down box appears asking if you wish to download the video. Click on it and Voila! 

THEN... in the download dialogue box that you just opened, there is an option right there to "Convert" the video to MP3 only or even to transfer it directly to Iphone, Blackberry etc.

Very cool, FREE and super easy to use!

(No I don't work or receive comissions from Realplayer... Hahaha. Just explaining what I've found very easy to use for this).

:O) Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

GraveyardGus, are you able to PM me an email address and I can send you a few different versions including the basic vesion with only the Singing Busts (doesn't include all the additional graveyard characters)? I have several different versions as MP3's.

Mr. Grimsley


----------

